

Show HN: Woofmark: a modular, progressive Markdown and HTML editor - bevacqua
https://github.com/bevacqua/woofmark

======
logane
Cool demo [0]. The highlights around the text editor and the ambiguity of the
buttons' functions (what does a button labelled "ಠ.ಠ" intuitively mean?) ruin
parts of the demo for me though. Maybe consider using a different color /
scheme for the active box highlighting + more standard buttons.

[0] [http://bevacqua.github.io/woofmark/](http://bevacqua.github.io/woofmark/)

~~~
bevacqua
Yeah that demo was just a leftover from the old "not gonna open-source this"
days, so I didn't really care at all. Revamped it a bit now :)

~~~
logane
Great, looks a lot better!

------
jchampem
I like it. In fact I am considering using it for a project I am currently
working on
([https://github.com/jchampemont/notedown](https://github.com/jchampemont/notedown))
as well as your other project 'insignia'.

------
bababoosh
Cool, slightly OT, I currently use Voog Wysiwyg since some years, should I use
woofmark instead? Any other wysiwyg editor? (Markdown stored is fine with me)

------
unindented
I found it interesting that the project's only dependencies are also written
by the author:
[https://github.com/bevacqua/woofmark/blob/1ffb31db3008c3c018...](https://github.com/bevacqua/woofmark/blob/1ffb31db3008c3c018187dd75d13bf4f1ed865e3/package.json#L25-L30)

Is it a case of NIH, or is it justified?

~~~
bevacqua
This is something I built in house for Stompflow.com and I work in small
modules, which is why you see a bunch of modules in there. They're all quite
smallish and reusable, which is kind of the point.

Most people wouldn't have bothered and they would've just created a single
module with everything clumped together. By writing smaller pieces I get to
reuse them across other stuff that I write, open-source or not

Edit for context: this wasn't originally going to be open source

